# TightVNC



## untz (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello again,

I run OS X Tiger on a PowerBook... I've heard that there's a Mac-specific VNC module built into the underlying OS.

My question is... Where is the viewer located (what is the exact path if there is one)?

In addition, on the TightVNC site, there's source bundles available for Unix but I am too scared to build them because I don't want to ruin/override the built-in Mac specific VNC.

Kindest regards,


----------



## ra3ndy (Feb 24, 2006)

Apple's VNC program is called Remote Desktop, and it doesn't come installed on Macs currently, and I'm not finding evidence that it ever was.  A quick SpotLight search shows no files containg the characters "vnc" related to the system or libraries.

The only VNC protocal that I know of built-in is in the Sharing Preferences.  There, you can enable/disable your computer to be accessed BY Remote Desktop.  But that program has to be purchased seperately from Apple.

So in short, no, you shouldn't mess anything up by building source bundles for another app.  Anything you could overwrite would only be of concern if you ever plan on buying Remote Dektop, a $300-$400 piece of software.


----------



## lurk (Feb 24, 2006)

I use the OSX version of TightVNC here and it works just peachy.  Just install it and go.


----------



## untz (Feb 24, 2006)

Isn't the Remote Desktop app you are talking about the one that comes with Microsoft Office for the Mac?

How would someone suggest installing TightVNC? Darwin Ports?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 24, 2006)

untz said:
			
		

> Isn't the Remote Desktop app you are talking about the one that comes with Microsoft Office for the Mac?


No, that's "Microsoft Remote Desktop" for controlling Windows-based PCs running Microsoft Windows through Windows' "Terminal Services."



> How would someone suggest installing TightVNC? Darwin Ports?


I would suggest using Chicken of the VNC as a viewer, and if you need to run a VNC server on your Mac, use OSXvnc.  Both can be found on versiontracker.com


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 24, 2006)

Actually, you can download OSXvnc and have it run VNC services on the Mac.  It tends to have more features than the VNC option in Remote Desktop, such as HTTP VNC access and such (similar to what you'd find in TightVNC or RealVNC).

As for the Mac VNC client, I recommend Chicken of the VNC.

_EDCC, you beat me to it but at least I provided the links.  Hahaah_


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 24, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> _EDCC, you beat me to it but at least I provided the links.  Hahaah_


Heh... give a link to a man, and he'll download for a day.  Teach a man to find links on his own, and he'll download for a lifetime...


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 24, 2006)

So true, but that's what bookmarks are for.


----------



## lombarke (Feb 24, 2006)

another positive experience here with OSXVnc and Chicken of the VNC...OSXVnc seems to allow more access from Windows clients, I've found...for some reason, I couldn't really get the Remote Desktop server built into OSX to work with RealVNC or UltraVNC viewers on the Windows side...but OSXVnc fixed that right up and offers more options.  now I've got everything VNC'ing into everything.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 24, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> So true, but that's what bookmarks are for.


Yep, but you had to have found it first in order to bookmark it!  

Ok, sorry for the deviation from the topic.


----------



## adambyte (Feb 24, 2006)

There IS a VNC server built-in to Mac OS X. Open System Preferences and click on "Sharing." Then check "Apple Remote Desktop" and click "Access Privileges..." Near the bottom of that window, set the VNC password


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't know if the VNC option was available with OS X before Panther.  Also remember that OSXvnc give you more options than the built-in version does.


----------

